# SS 20.12.14 - Vaughan Williams #7 "Sinfonia Antartica"



## realdealblues

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Ralph Vaughan Williams (1872 - 1958)*

Symphony No. 7 "Sinfonia Antartica" (Antarctic Symphony)

1. Prelude: Andante maestoso
2. Scherzo: Moderato
3. Landscape: Lento
4. Intermezzo: Andante sostenuto
5. Epilogue: Alla marcia, moderato (non troppo allegro)

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues

Probably my favorite Symphony from Ralph Vaughan Williams. This weekend I'll be listening to:

View attachment 59024


Andre Previn/London Symphony Orchestra
The Ambrosian Singers
Vocalist: Heather Harper
Narrator: Sir Ralph Richardson


----------



## Jeff W

I suspect many of us will be listening to Adrian Boult's recording like me. I'll also supplement it with Bernard Haitink's recording at some point. Both recordings feature the London Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I like Vaughan Williams but have not listened to this before. That being so, I'll start with Boult.


----------



## D Smith

Ditto Boult/LPO here.


----------



## Mahlerian

Boult as well.


----------



## ptr

My favourite RVW symphony! I will also go for Previn, not so much for the conducting or orchestra or even the soaring Heather Harper (all are excellent), but for Sir Ralph Richardson inimitable interludes! 
Hearing Sir Ralph in this symphony in my early teens really wanted myself to learn English, I had a really good teacher during those years (even if his English was heavily influenced by the "American" dialect he had learned while being an exchange student in the US (Arkansas), I used to protest this by saying that is should be a teacher's obligation to teach his pupils that "OxBridge" dialect that everyone should have.. 35 years on he still remind me of this every time we run in to each other! :tiphat
Vaughan-Williams was actually the second "classical" composer whose music I fell for after Shostakovich and Mahler, I've always been a sucker for a sweet melodies and marching tunes!










Heather Harper, Soprano; Ralph Richardson, Voice; London Symphony Orchestra u. André Previn

/ptr


----------



## JACE

I'll go with the Previn/LSO recording too.

My LP looks like this:


----------



## Kivimees

I will listen to the version by the Bournemouth Symphony Orchestra (under Kees Bakels) on the Naxos label. It is not the best version around, but I cherish it because it was given to me by a cherished friend.









Plus, I can hear symphony 8 without leaving my chair.


----------



## samurai

JACE said:


> I'll go with the Previn/LSO recording too.
> 
> My LP looks like this:


Hi, Jace. That is truly a breathtaking, stunning piece of cover art, which matches this work's awesome beauty and at the same time stark loneliness of this environment and man's place--if any--in it.
I'll be going with Sir Adrian Boult and the London Philharmonic Orchestra's traversal of this monumental piece of music.
Thanks again for sharing that awesome cover art with us! :cheers:


----------



## Kivimees

Maybe I'll listen twice, since I've just found my old LP:


----------



## brotagonist

I don't believe I have ever heard this, so I will go with the top one from YT's list:

Boult/LPO


----------



## Cosmos

I've got Handley for this one










If only it would snow already! Would be a fitting environment for the work


----------



## csacks

brotagonist said:


> I don't believe I have ever heard this, so I will go with the top one from YT's list:
> 
> Boult/LPO


So will I do. I do believe that I have never ever listen something from this composer
Have a nice weekend


----------



## Weston

I don't normally do the SS, I'd like to join you this time if I may -- and of course, I may. It's one of my favorite symphonies of all time. I will likely be listening to a Bryden Thompson version fro the 1980s.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Another one here who has the budget Boult box (as in post #5). Sad to say, this one of the VWs symphonies that has never particularly endeared itself to me. It certainly doesn't want for atmospherics and there are some wonderful passages, but, as with Prokofiev's symphonies 3 & 4 which also used refurbished material, it just doesn't _grip_ me sufficiently throughout.

I will still enjoy reading all the posts as usual - perhaps I might become a convert yet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Not caring for the work, I no longer keep a recording of *RVW*: Symphony 7. However, in the spirit of "Saturday Symphony", I shall listen via YT (link provided) to Rogers/Shimell/Barlow/RLPO/ RLPO Choir/Handley/Tracey (EMI).

Balance Engineer - Mike Clements. Recorded in the Philharmonic Hall, Liverpool, April 1990. 
Organ (Ian Tracey) recorded in Liverpool Anglican Cathedral, September 1990.:tiphat:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=fdyFe01NVU0#t=28


----------



## Skilmarilion

A symphony that I'd very much like to get to know better.

Haitink and the London Phil (their box set being a recent pick-up) it will be, for me. :tiphat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I'll go with the Vernon Handley.


----------



## techniquest

IMHO the very best recording is that by the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic with Vernon Handley so I shall certainly give that a spin, along with the BBCSO and Andrew Davis from the respective complete sets.


----------



## Blancrocher

Boult for me as well.

I'll also play catch-up for the last couple Saturdays!


----------



## Haydn man

I think Handley for me also.
The Boult recording is also superb and I don't think you can go wrong with either, but for me Handley just shades it


----------



## Triplets

Kivimees said:


> Maybe I'll listen twice, since I've just found my old LP:
> 
> View attachment 59032


That's the one that I have. This recording of this work turned me into a Vaughn Williams fan.


----------



## maestro267

Appropriate that we've reached this symphony at this time of year. It wouldn't be quite the same listening to it in July.

Will listen to Handley's version later. In a symphony full of brilliant effects, the organ solo at the climax of the third movement is one of the most epic moments in all music.


----------



## DavidA

Haitinck is superb!


----------



## Mika

Davis & BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Alfacharger

This is the only recording I have on CD. Slatkin plays the section near the end of first movement that begins with the trumpet fanfare a bit to fast for my tastes.










I'll follow with the Gamba recording of the film score suite.


----------



## techniquest

I really love this symphony; it and no.6 were the first RVW symphonies I heard, followed by No.2 which became my favourite of his symphonic output. I've managed to fit in not just the two recordings I mentioned above, but also the Haitink with the LPO.
For me, the Handley / RLPO recording on CfP is unsurpassed and thus the benchmark against which any other recording, older or newer, is measured. To me, no one has quite captured the sense of frozen foreboding like Handley does, though Andrew Davis with the BBCSO on Teldec certainly gives him a run for his money! Also, no other recording has captured the varieties of orchestral colour, particularly in the central 'Landscape' movement with the shimmering stand cymbals, wire-brushed cymbals and tam-tam, turbulent mid-range harp and, of course, the huge Liverpool Cathedral organ, though again Davis is a close second (the Davis organ pedals are especially impressive).
I used to think the Haitink was a great version, but on listening to it more carefully, and alongside these other two recordings, I don't think it's a keeper anymore. Why? Well, overall it's too 'nice', too polished, too comfortable - it's like experiencing Antartica from a heated cabin with a nice hot cup of tea. Great as that may be, it's not the Antartica that RVW wanted to convey in his music. His is a dangerous, desolate and overall _cold_ place. Haitinks' soprano soloist Sheila Armstrong is too warm, and far too warbling; while in the Landscape movement during the big loud part, there seems to be an odd 'clank' at the second loud tam-tam stroke and, also in this section, Haitink suddenly speeds up towards the end which sounds really odd.
At the very end of the symphony, the female choir fades away over the sound of the wind. In both Haitink and Handley recordings, the wind fades away with the choir, but Davis plays it differently. Like his compatriot Sir Adrian Boult, all those years ago, he leaves the wind to continue alone for a while before it too dwindles away into emptiness. Brrrrr!

By the way, I still have my original recording of this symphony, purchased when I was a kid back in the early '70s. It's Sir Adrian Boult with the LPO on the Decca Eclipse label. On this recording Sir John Gielgud recites the readings which preface each of the 5 movements. This is the only recording I've ever heard which includes those readings; are they retained on the CD transfer? If so, I might have to buy it.


----------



## GreenMamba

Not a bad choice for a blustery weekend.

I don't own this one, but I own Previn on RCA for symphonies 3-6, so *Previn* it will be with the LSO on Rdio. Sir Ralph Richardson recites and Heather Harper sings.


----------



## MagneticGhost

One of my all time favourite works. Disembodied wordless vocals, wind machines and majestic organ solos. Everything to please this Ghost. I'm normally wedded to the unbeatable Handley / Liverpool so I thought I'd plump for something different.
Barbirolli and the Hallé it is.


----------



## senza sordino

I recently bought the complete set of RVW symphonies, and I listened to the seventh three times in a row. I'll happily listen again 
View attachment 59109


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm listening to this version, like so many others here. Being unfamiliar with RVW's works, I think I will need to do a bit of research on his intentions for composing this piece. It sounds......like someone in the 1890s who wants to try something a bit different from your standard late-romantic orchestral schmaltz, but so far it does hint on the schmaltz side of things.


----------



## brotagonist

^ There was a hint of movie soundtrack about it  but the instrumentation and brass and percussion reminded me strongly of the way Messiaen used these forces in his major works.


----------



## ptr

^^ ^^ I would be as bold as saying that watching "Scott of the Antarctic" is mandatory with this symphony! :kiss:






/ptr


----------

